# Welcher Hund wäre der Richtige für mich?



## KaiKaisen (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin jetzt hier einige Threads durchgegangen aber hab leider nicht die Antwort gefunden die ich gesucht habe.
Deswegen jetzt einfach ein neues Thread.

Mein CT soll noch etwas Gesellschaft durch ein vollgefedertes bekommen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem reinen FR Rahmen. Berg hoch nur mit Gondel/Lift oder zu Fuß geschoben. Wenns mal daheim aufn Trail geht dann nur eben. Umwerfer etc. brauch ich also nicht.
Soll ein reines Spaßbike werden.

Geometrie wäre mir eine Ähnliche meines CTs lieb. Also kurze Kettenstrebe <=425, Oberrohr ~575 Lenkwinkel um die 65-66° Sitzwinkel egal.

Wegen Austauschbarkeit Ersatzteile usw. wäre es ideal wenn ich die Teile mit meinem CT tauschen kann. Also Achsaufnahme 10x135, Sattelstreben Durchmesser 30,9, Steuerrohr 1,1"8

Jetzt ist die Frage Wildsau FR, Pudel FR, Fanes, Keiler XA oder kommt nächstes Jahr was passenderes?


----------



## Costas.Fakelaki (8. Juli 2011)

wie wärs mitnem Schäferhund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juli 2011)

Du solltest denke ich in Richtung Wildsau 2020 schielen, 1.5 sollte jedoch Pflicht sein. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für die Antwort.
Wieso meinst du ehr die 2020 als die FR?
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab ist der Rahmen ehr für "Touren"

Was meinst du mit 1.5?


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2011)

Steuerrohrstandard vielleicht....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juli 2011)

Hi, mit Tour hat ein Alutech Rahmen mit 200mm Federweg nur bedingt zu tun.
1.5 (Steuerrohrdurchmesser) macht den Rahmen stabiler und ist einfach moderner (Singlecrown-Gabeln werden nur noch im Einzelfall in 1 1/8 auf den Markt kommen). 

Die 2020 ist eine modernisierte Hardride, ob sie den Aufpreis wert ist musst du für dich entscheiden. Was wiegst du?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

hab mich nach deinem Hinweis versucht noch etwas schlauer über den 2020 zu machen.
Leider gibs keine Geodaten oder so auf der HP. Werd wohl Alutech mal anschreiben müssen.

Ich wieg so 90Kg mit Ausrüstung.

Was spricht gegen einen Keiler?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Juli 2011)

Gegen den Keiler spricht nur, das er noch teurer ist ^^

Bei 90kg sind 2020 und Keiler für dich die besseren Spielgefährten als die Hardride, schlicht wegen der niedrigeren Übersetzung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Juli 2011)

Jetzt muss ich einfach nochmal dumm fragen.
Warum Übersetzung?
An sich gefallen mir die bikes jetzt schon recht gut. Grade die Verstellmöglichkeiten sind was feines. Ich hab mal noch das Forum durchforstet aber leider findet man wenig über die Eigenschaften der Bikes. Manche meinen nur das sie "instabil" sein oder nicht so viel aushalten. Gibs irgendwo wirklich Fahrberichte?


----------



## david99 (10. Juli 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich einfach nochmal dumm fragen.
> Warum Übersetzung?


weil dann geringe kräfte auftreten, an lagern, dämpfer usw...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juli 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich einfach nochmal dumm fragen.
> Warum Übersetzung?
> An sich gefallen mir die bikes jetzt schon recht gut. Grade die Verstellmöglichkeiten sind was feines. Ich hab mal noch das Forum durchforstet aber leider findet man wenig über die Eigenschaften der Bikes. Manche meinen nur das sie "instabil" sein oder nicht so viel aushalten. Gibs irgendwo wirklich Fahrberichte?



Instabil definitiv NICHT.
Die Hinterbauten älterer Wildsäue, insbesonderere die welche nur mit Schnellspannachse im Hinterbau auskommen, sind recht  weich, das muss man mögen. Oder halt mit Steckachse kaufen.

Die Hinterbauten selber sind kinematisch top und funktionieren unauffällig, gerade bei schweren Fahrern empfiehlt sich aber eines der niedriger übersetzen Modelle (z.B. 2020, Keiler...).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (13. Juli 2011)

Fahre auch eine Hardride mit 90 kg Kampfgewicht. Aufkommende KrÃ¤fte hin oder her. Ich glaube bis da mal ein Lager oder Sonstiges in die Fritten geht, muss schon Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen. Das Teil ist so massiv wie die Eigernordwand. Ich wÃ¼rde mir Ã¼berlegen ob die 1000â¬ mehr es mir wert wÃ¤ren zum 2020er. Meine Sau tut zwar bergauf ein bissl weh in den Beinen aber was die Fahrt nach unten angeht, einfach nur spassig. Du  hast zwar einen steileren Lenkwinkel aber die Laufruhe ist trotzdem gegeben und die Wendigkeit ist mehr als geil. Bei meiner GrÃ¶sse von 186 cm ist das Oberrohr in der GrÃ¶Ãe L optimal. Aber alles eine Sache des Geschmacks. Welche Wahl auch immer, es wird eine Entscheidung sein, die Du nie bereuen wirst. Dank JÃ¼Â´s Handwerkkunst


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich bin halt ehr auf der Suche nach eine "Mini-DH"
Ist wirklich nur für den Park, Berg auf wird es nur geschoben oder eben mitm Lift hoch.
Mir wäre halt eine kurz Kettenstrebe und etwas leichter als ein DH lieber, soll halt eine reines Spaßbike werden. Berg auf und Touren fahr ich wenn mitm CT.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2011)

schwerter schrieb:


> Fahre auch eine Hardride mit 90 kg Kampfgewicht. Aufkommende Kräfte hin oder her. Ich glaube bis da mal ein Lager oder Sonstiges in die Fritten geht, muss schon Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen. Das Teil ist so massiv wie die Eigernordwand. Ich würde mir überlegen ob die 1000 mehr es mir wert wären zum 2020er. Meine Sau tut zwar bergauf ein bissl weh in den Beinen aber was die Fahrt nach unten angeht, einfach nur spassig. Du  hast zwar einen steileren Lenkwinkel aber die Laufruhe ist trotzdem gegeben und die Wendigkeit ist mehr als geil. Bei meiner Grösse von 186 cm ist das Oberrohr in der Größe L optimal. Aber alles eine Sache des Geschmacks. Welche Wahl auch immer, es wird eine Entscheidung sein, die Du nie bereuen wirst. Dank Jü´s Handwerkkunst



Lager gehen bei Alutech sowieso erst nach laaaaanger Zeit in die Fritten, hab in 4 Jahren nach 2 Jahren einmal SKF nachgelagert (obwohl nur 2 Lager hin waren) und seitdem ist Ruhe.

Belastung mein ich halt vorrangig auf die Zugstufe vom Dämpfer. 

Wenns nur bergab soll - warum net einfach Pudel DH?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wieg über 90 kg und meine HR verrichtet seit Jahren ohne zu Mucken ihren Dienst, hohe Übersetzung hin oder her.
Lager hab ich noch nie gewechselt und die Dämpfer haben auch gehalten. Hab momentan den Roco TST R drin, bei nur bergab wäre der Roco WC sicher besser.
WEas ich auch anders machen würde als vor Jahren, wäre eine Steckachse hinten.


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Juli 2011)

So ich hab die letzten Wochen nochmal alles durchsucht und angeschaut und auch mit Jü telefoniert. Bin jetzt beim Pudel DH hängen geblieben. Es scheint mir für mich wohl der beste Rahmen zu sein. Ok die Kettenstrebe ist nicht kurz aber es spricht sonst alles dafür.
Danke an alle für die Kommentare.


----------

